# how many litres of gas in a bottle



## artona

Does anyone know how many litres of gas you get per kg weight in a gas bottle


----------



## 88724

Yes lots of people do

Boom Boom

1.66666 Litres per KG


----------



## 88724

NB thats the answer when in the gas bottle, if released its typically 250 times greater volume (depending on temperature, air pressure and height above sea level) 

ergo roughly 416.66 Ltr Per KG outside the gas bottle


----------



## 96302

i think you get a little more if its propane - about 1.95 litres liquid gas per kg. It expands about 270 times when it vaporises into a gas, so i guess you could say it is more like 530 litres per kg. less for butane


----------



## DABurleigh

Hey, that's fighting talk. The numbers don't tally!

"roughly 416.66"
You're losing your touch, George. Approximate figures only to 5 significant figures .....



Dave


----------



## 88724

Hi

I used the revenue figures for taxation purposes (lazy it was first reference that came to hand), Its taxed at 9p per KG and 5.4 pence per litre, ergo 1.6666ltr's to KG

It does also vary by composition (there are way to many variables to give a definitive answer)

I prefer Phil's 1.95ltr per KG it fits in with far more references


----------



## artona

So is there a bottle system that can be refilled by the motorhome user at a petrol station - it would be a lot cheaper than buying replacement bottles, if so George can you tell me what it is, and the answer should be a bit fuller than yes, yes.

cheers stewart


----------



## 96184

*gas*

Hi Artona
Just been reading the posts regarding gas volumes etc and was interested to see you ask about filling at a petrol station. I recently bought a hymer to go full timing in Europe and due to hassles/officialdom in regards to filling or changing gas bottles, I installed a system called Gaslow which can be filled at certain fuel stations with autogas. This system works out cheaper than normal propane bottles you would exchange(about a third of the cost) and will cost you around £300-£450 depending on the type of bottles you install, if you DIY or have it done etc. Theres a company called leisure gas services who install, but I suggest you contact:
www.gaslow.co.uk for all the info.

Good luck


----------



## artona

Thanks Unstuck, thats exactly the info I was looking for. I am afraid I am a lazy camper and a few hundred pounds to save all that hassle and energy moving gas cylinders would seem well worth it.


----------



## Rapide561

*Hi Artona*

Hi

I have the gaslow system and love it!

For the sake of the argument, I say 2 litres = 1kg (approx)

I have 2 x 6 kg cylinders = 12kg = 24 litres

24 litres at 38.9p per litre = less than a tenner to fill

Worth noting that in some European countries, LPG is sold per kilogram. In Italy is is about 0.70 eurs per kg = roughly 50p per kg, roughly 25 p per litre!

Rapide561


----------



## artona

Hi Rapide

Was the system already in the van or did you have it fitted. Do you know the best places to go for fitting and costs etc.


----------



## drcotts

TB trubo also do a system and will fit it for you. Some garages are a bit funny if you go onto the forecourt and open a locker and start filling up with gas. TB do a system with an outside filler so it looks like you are filling your vehicle with it. They tend not to worry then.


----------

